# pet snake for a beginner



## Muffin (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey there! 

I've always wanted a pet snake but my mum is scared of them so only recently has she finally said i can get one.. but i don't know what kind of snake is good for beginners.. i asked on other sites and they all said corn snakes and other ones that arent allowed in Australia.:cry:
So i'd like to know what LEGAL snake for aussies would make a good pet for someone not experienced with snakes.

thanks! :lol:


----------



## jase_ale (Feb 24, 2009)

In my opinion, i think a murray darling is an excellent first snake, it was our first snake and we have never had problem with him, never missed a feed and never had a problem shedding.

Also if you don't want one that grows that big a childrens python is also a good choice.


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 24, 2009)

tiger snake


----------



## tenacres1100 (Feb 24, 2009)

it might help if people know what state your in.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ons-71006#What_is_the_best_first_snake/python?

http://www.southernxreptiles.com/Article PDFs/road_testing_lr.pdfhttp://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ons-71006#What_is_the_best_first_snake/python


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 24, 2009)

> it might help if people know what state your in.



how?


----------



## tenacres1100 (Feb 24, 2009)

in some states you don't have them all avalible ie WA


----------



## Muffin (Feb 24, 2009)

im in victoria


----------



## funcouple (Feb 24, 2009)

buy what ever snake you like. if you buy a hatchie that has a feeding record from a recommended breeder you will learn to handle it as time goes


----------



## brettmo (Feb 24, 2009)

anything antaresia (childreni, spotted, stimsons). Small, usually placid and easy to care for 
If you want something which grows a bit bigger, you could go for a coastal carpet, bredli or an MD, all good 1st snakes


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 24, 2009)

this question gets asked a lot, and the answer is get whatever you want. if you only want a little snake then get one of the antaresia family (spotted, childrens, stimson) or if you want a bigger snake get something from the morlia family (carpet, murray darling, bredli).

my first snake was a coastal carpet and she is fantastic to handle, but was a terrible feeder. my second snake was a spotted who is good to handle and is a good feeder.

so the most important thing would be to get an established feeder, a hatchie or juvie so you can grow confidence as the snake grows, and get it from a good breeder who can show you feeding, shedding records and who's stock is clean and sanitary.

but snakes grow pretty slow, my spotted is only a tad smaller than my coastal and they are both one year old (but as i said coastal was a bad feeder). but in the long run a morelia is going to grow to about 1.5 metres minimum, where as antaresias would normally max out at about 1.2 metres.

just check out some pictures of each species and pick what you think is purty....


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 24, 2009)

the best snake for a begginer is the one you like the best go to pet shop ask to handle the snakes and youll make the decision when you see the individual for your self. theres no point in asking as long as it isnt venemous you laughing pretty much all snakes are good for begginers. with the exeption of gtp and elapids


----------



## mark83 (Feb 24, 2009)

All depends on what you like. Start of with a hatchy but make sure it's a good feeder before you buy


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 24, 2009)

Doesn't Victoria have an Expo coming up soon? Perhaps you could go along to that to see the variety that is available. An experienced keeper/breeder, would be able to tell you all the pro's and cons of the particular snake they have on display and help you make up your mind. I presume top breeders like Snake Ranch would be there, some of the reptile specialist stores with their accessories and advice that you need, not what a pet store needs to sell.

Dan you're a dag. I do understand in Victoria that some if not all venomous snakes are available to first time pet seekers. I don't recommend this at all. There are plenty of beautiful pythons available without having to take risks with the likes of a tiger snake


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah the expo is this sat comeing 10 bucks entry i highly recomend anybody who isnt working  to go


----------



## Muffin (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone i really appreciate it
that expo thingy would be something to check out for sure


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 24, 2009)

> Dan you're a dag. I do understand in Victoria that some if not all venomous snakes are available to first time pet seekers



lol if your over 18 and have 150 bucks you can get an advance reptile licence strait up. if your smart enough you can get it before 18 to.

but no seriously tigers are kinda not good for a beginer. please dont buy a tiger and then blame me lol even tho they are nice and cheap.


----------

